# Tuesday Feb. 15!



## pdswife (Feb 15, 2005)

How'd you do this week.
Yesterday the scale said I was up two pounds...
today I lost those two plus another.  I need to get a new scale, this one 
jumps around too much.  

(yep, weighed myself at the same time
both days)


----------



## Barbara L (Feb 15, 2005)

I'm doing terribly.  I gained a couple pounds this week, so my total loss is only 3 pounds now.  Part of it is that I ran out of my Indapimide (diuretic).  Whenever I run out, I always gain 5 pounds.  There are no refills left, but I am going to the doctor Monday.  He isn't the one who prescribed it, and he is trying to find just the right blood pressure medicine for me, so there's no telling what I will end up on next!  I'm also on Atenelol/something (another diuretic).  Getting older is so much fun!  lol  Of course, the blood pressure issue is one reason why I need to lose weight.  

 Barbara


----------



## middie (Feb 15, 2005)

barbara i can relate. i myself have very high bp.
i did lose about 10 pounds and gained 8 of them 
back   
i really need to get my butt back in gear and into the gym.
the past couple weeks i've just been too tired to get up and go.


----------



## Barbara L (Feb 15, 2005)

Middie,

You and I have the same problem right now.  Our get-up-and-go has got-up-and-went!

 Barbara


----------



## middie (Feb 15, 2005)

yep it sure has lol. i think the weather here has a lot to do with it being so gloomy and cold. who would want to leave the house? lol


----------



## Barbara L (Feb 15, 2005)

I just can't find the time to get out of the house!  I have started a "Walking Club" with my kids at school though.  The ones who want to participate have an index card with their name on it.  We walk around the playground perimeter during recess (we have time for about 3 or 4 laps).  They get a mark on their cards each time they finish a lap.  When they get up to 20 marks, I'll give them a freezer pop.  This serves a few purposes.  It gives me someone to walk with, it gives us a chance to really talk, it makes us all healthier, and it makes it easier to keep an eye on them because so many are walking with me.  

 Barbara


----------



## pdswife (Feb 15, 2005)

and it shows you care.
What a great idea.


----------



## Barbara L (Feb 15, 2005)

Thanks pdswife!

 Barbara


----------



## jkath (Feb 15, 2005)

Barb - 
your "walking club" is a great idea! So many children are sedintary (sp?) at home, so it's nice they have a fun alternative at school 

I think I'm going to suggest this at Wednesday night's PTA meeting.

Congrats to you guys for the weight loss! I know it's tough to get motivated, and I am the first person to say "let's skip the workout and go to Starbucks instead"...but for the first time in my life, I'm going and working out and sweating. I didn't even know I could sweat - I don't even get warm! This trainer has pushed me harder than I think I should be pushed, and then he pushes some more. I hate doing it, but as soon as I get home, I feel great. I'm okay weight-wise, I just want to firm up...and I want abs like Jennifer Lopez. I think I can...I think I can...I think I can...


----------



## Barbara L (Feb 16, 2005)

jkath said:
			
		

> Barb -
> your "walking club" is a great idea! So many children are sedentary at home, so it's nice they have a fun alternative at school
> 
> I think I'm going to suggest this at Wednesday night's PTA meeting.


That would be great if your school started something like that.  The way I got this started was that I just started walking one day.  A couple kids started walking with me, so I asked them if they would like to start a walking club.  Most of the class (both of my classes) signed up.  They don't all walk each time, but some have every time.  I think more will start when they see them eating their freezer pops!  lol

 Barbara


----------



## luvs (Feb 16, 2005)

pdswife1 said:
			
		

> How'd you do this week.
> Yesterday the scale said I was up two pounds...
> today I lost those two plus another.  I need to get a new scale, this one
> jumps around too much.
> ...



have you heard of Tanita body-fat moniter digital scales, pds? they're really accurate. i have one that i got at wal-mart for $50 and it's much better than the other 3 scales in this house. one more thing:
do you weigh in first thing in the morning, before you've had anything to eat or drink, and always in the same robe or whatever? these variables affect the reading bigtime. i learned this in the hospital and they were definately right! it does affect it.


----------



## pdswife (Feb 16, 2005)

luvs_food said:
			
		

> pdswife1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I haven't heard of the scales ... I do need a better on though.
I weigh myself as soon as I get out of bed in the morning.. sometimes it's 8:30 sometimes 9:30.  Always have the exact same thing on (nothing!) .
Thanks for the info!!


----------



## amber (Feb 16, 2005)

I weigh the same, which is ok, but I havent been exercising as much    I lack enthusiasm right now. I walked for half an hour with the dog but it wasnt fast paced (labs are terrrible to walk with, always have to sniff the ground and stop to pee).  I want to exercise, I just dont have the mind set for it right now.  I think Im bored with my routine, so I might start using my daughters exercise ball and come up with new exercises.  Ho hum


----------



## jkath (Feb 16, 2005)

Amber - here's an exercise you can do with the ball: (trainernazi made me do it - it's really hard to keep the ball in place, but well worth it!)

Lie on your back, stretch arms out on the ground (this is for balance).  Put your feet together, and almost on top of the ball (more towards you). Knees bent, parallel to the ground. Now, raise your hips as high as you can get them, while keeping the ball in place.  Hold this position as long as you can, and do 15 reps.


----------



## SierraCook (Feb 16, 2005)

I have been exercising quite frequently, lately.  This last week I lost 2 lbs.  The best thing is I have started exercising with a friend which makes it alot more fun.  Maybe that is what you need to do, amber is exercise with someone.  Good luck, all and keep it going!!


----------



## luvs (Feb 16, 2005)

you're welcome, pds. 
here's some info on those scales for you or anyone else who might want to look into them:
http://www.tanita.com/IndexUS.shtml


----------



## Raine (Feb 17, 2005)

Another good week. Lost 2.4 this week. Husband only lost.2


----------



## amber (Feb 21, 2005)

jkath said:
			
		

> Amber - here's an exercise you can do with the ball: (trainernazi made me do it - it's really hard to keep the ball in place, but well worth it!)
> 
> Lie on your back, stretch arms out on the ground (this is for balance).  Put your feet together, and almost on top of the ball (more towards you). Knees bent, parallel to the ground. Now, raise your hips as high as you can get them, while keeping the ball in place.  Hold this position as long as you can, and do 15 reps.



Oh I tried this today!  That was hard actually.  I could feel it in my hamstrings mostly.  I did two sets of 15.  Thanks Jkath


----------



## amber (Feb 21, 2005)

SierraCook said:
			
		

> I have been exercising quite frequently, lately.  This last week I lost 2 lbs.  The best thing is I have started exercising with a friend which makes it alot more fun.  Maybe that is what you need to do, amber is exercise with someone.  Good luck, all and keep it going!!



Well, to be honest with you , I dont have "friends" to hang with, my choice,  just online friends and my family that live far from me.  I can work out on my own though, I prefer it actually. Me and my sister walk alot when I got and visit her.  We walk on the boardwalk in her town in CT.
I worked out alot today!


----------

